# piping Hand book



## هامبوريا (23 يونيو 2007)

هذا الكتاب مقسم الى 60 جزء و سوف اقوم بتحميله تباعا ، و ارجو ان ينال إعجابكم


----------



## هامبوريا (23 يونيو 2007)

*piping hand book*

الجزء الثالث و الرابع


----------



## فراس بشناق (23 يونيو 2007)

شكرا لك على الكتاب القيم


----------



## هامبوريا (23 يونيو 2007)

*piping hand book*

الخامس و السادس


----------



## هامبوريا (23 يونيو 2007)

*piping hand book*

السابع و الثامن


----------



## م/حسن جاد (23 يونيو 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا يا ريت ترفع باقى الاجزاء


----------



## sleiman (24 يونيو 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## هامبوريا (24 يونيو 2007)

التاسع و العاشر


----------



## هامبوريا (24 يونيو 2007)

الحادي عشر و الثاني عشر


----------



## هامبوريا (24 يونيو 2007)

*piping hand book*

الثالث عشر و الرابع عشر


----------



## hasenl (24 يونيو 2007)

جزاك الله الف خير


----------



## هامبوريا (24 يونيو 2007)

*piping hand book*

15 , 16 , 17 `````


----------



## ahm.2006 (24 يونيو 2007)

مشكور وبارك الله فيك............
لقد قمت بتحميل جميع الأجزاء حتى الآن و أنتظر الباقي.........
:12: :77:


----------



## سعيد زمزم (24 يونيو 2007)

جزاك الله كل خير يا اخي


----------



## حسين ثامر242006 (25 يونيو 2007)

جزاك اللة خير الجزاء بما فية خدمة للجميع


----------



## عبد المنجى (25 يونيو 2007)

الف شكررررررررررررررررر


----------



## ans1580 (26 يونيو 2007)

حزاكا الله الف خير


----------



## amin22 (28 يونيو 2007)

جزاك اللة خير الجزاء بما فية خدمة للجميع


----------



## رائد الطيار (29 يونيو 2007)

مشكور جدا اخي العزيز قمت بتحميل الاجزاء كلها وانتظر المزيد
وفقك الله---------------------------


----------



## مهندس يوسف دسوقي (29 يونيو 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا ونفع بك الامه الاسلاميه


----------



## elmalwany (29 يونيو 2007)

موضوع غا بة الاهمية
شكرا جزبلا 
زادكم اللة من قيض علمة


----------



## هامبوريا (7 يوليو 2007)

*piping hand book*

آسف لعدم اتمام رفع الملفات في الفترة السابقة وذلك نظراً لظروف قهرية ألمت بي
اليكم باقي الاجزاء
18 و19 و20


----------



## مصطفى محمد البدري (7 يوليو 2007)

بارك الله فيك وبانتظار الباقي وفقك الله


----------



## alhabbash (13 يوليو 2007)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## THE ONE (13 يوليو 2007)

تشكر ياخوي هامبوريا تسلم ايدك من زمان وانا ادور اي شي عن انظمة الانابيب والتصميم..


----------



## مصطفى محمد البدري (18 يوليو 2007)

حبيبي مشكور بس لا تتعبنا بانتظار الباقي وبالتوفيق


----------



## هامبوريا (19 يوليو 2007)

أخي مصطفى البدري ...
والله عندي مشكلة في رفع الملفات ، ففي بعض الاحيان يستغرق الرفع زمناً طويلاً ، ثم اكتشف ان نافذة الرفع عالقة ، و اكرر المحاولة مرات عديدة ؛ و اصل الى نفس النتيجة
لو عندك حل لهذه المشكلة ؛ فمن فضلك لا تتأخر على بالمساعدة
و جزاكم الله خيراً


----------



## هامبوريا (19 يوليو 2007)

*piping hand book*

21 و22 و23


----------



## المهندس علي الطائي (21 يوليو 2007)

جزيل الشكر اخي الكريم ارجو من ربي ان يسدد خطاك بالخير والتوفيق وانا بانتظار بقية الملفات


----------



## مصطفى محمد البدري (24 يوليو 2007)

الاخ همبوريا تحية طيبة 
احنة طمعنا بموضوعك اللطيف فلا تفهمنا خطا ونكرر شكرنا لك ونسال الله لك التوفيق


----------



## هامبوريا (25 يوليو 2007)

*piping hand book*

21 و 22 `````````````````


----------



## هامبوريا (25 يوليو 2007)

*piping hand book*

23``````````````````````````


----------



## هامبوريا (25 يوليو 2007)

*piping hand book*

24 , 25 `````````````````


----------



## هامبوريا (25 يوليو 2007)

*piping hand book*

26 , 27 , 28 `````````


----------



## هامبوريا (25 يوليو 2007)

*piping hand book*

29 ,30 ```````````````````````


----------



## هامبوريا (25 يوليو 2007)

*piping hand book*

31 , 32 ``````````````````


----------



## هامبوريا (25 يوليو 2007)

*piping hand book*

33 , 34```````````````````````


----------



## هامبوريا (25 يوليو 2007)

*piping hand book*

35 ,36 ```````````````


----------



## هشام محمود حربى (25 يوليو 2007)

جزاكم الله خيرا وبارك فيكم


----------



## مهندس إنتاج (25 يوليو 2007)

جزاك اللة خير الجزاء بما فية خدمة للجميع


----------



## هامبوريا (28 يوليو 2007)

*piping hang book*

37 , 38 ````````````````````


----------



## طارق ألجزائري (28 يوليو 2007)

جزاكم الله خيرا وبارك فيكم


----------



## مصطفى محمد البدري (29 يوليو 2007)

بــــــــــارك الله فيك


----------



## Ahmad abd (30 يوليو 2007)

*Question in fluids*

We are designing a system by connect a resevoir after a compressor then connect this resevoir to a pipe with ten branchs to work for 15 minute, so how can I calculate the required volume of resevoir before buying the compressor​


----------



## THE ONE (1 أغسطس 2007)

ياخي أقسم بالله اني ما أدري كيف اشكرك ودي اجي وابوس على راسك وين هالكتاب عني من زمااااااااان تشكرات كثيرات يا اخ هامبوريا وتسلم يداتك


----------



## max mad (1 أغسطس 2007)

thanks so much


----------



## fadi kabes (1 أغسطس 2007)

thankssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssss


----------



## hythamlion (4 أغسطس 2007)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## amine_steel (5 أغسطس 2007)

بارك الله فيك و في والديك


----------



## za3boub (6 أغسطس 2007)

جزاكم الله خير و لكن على حسب ما فهمت انهم 60 جزء و لكن ما هو موجود حوالي 26 جزء فان كان يوجد تكمله فبرجاء محاولة تحميلها او ارسالها بال***** za3boub************* بعد اذنك و جزاكم الله خير الجزاء و الى الامام و نريد المذيد:75:


----------



## za3boub (6 أغسطس 2007)

جزاكم الله خير و لكن على حسب ما فهمت انهم 60 جزء و لكن ما هو موجود حوالي 36جزء فان كان يوجد تكمله فبرجاء محاولة تحميلها او ارسالها بال***** za3boub************* بعد اذنك و جزاكم الله خير الجزاء و الى الامام و نريد المذيد:75:


----------



## يقظان القيسي (7 أغسطس 2007)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## mshabrawi2000 (7 أغسطس 2007)

*جزاكم الله خيرا وبارك فيكم*


----------



## mshabrawi2000 (7 أغسطس 2007)

الاخ الفاضل اذا تفضلت مشكورا لو عندك اى جداول للمواسير الاستانلس وجزاك الله كل خير


----------



## سره (29 أكتوبر 2007)

*ِahmad*

thanks a lot , Really we appreciate your efforts ,,,,,,,thank u again


----------



## ابو رائد (29 أكتوبر 2007)

جزاك الله خير وكثر الله من أمثالك


----------



## alhabbash (30 أكتوبر 2007)

جزاك الله الف خير


----------



## الجدى (30 أكتوبر 2007)

مشكور على هذا الجهد


----------



## ziadhassabo (31 أكتوبر 2007)

مشكور اخي على الكتاب القيم وجزيت عنا كل خير


----------



## aassam (31 أكتوبر 2007)

شكراً يا عزيزي


----------



## altaif (18 نوفمبر 2007)

I want to know the disadvantage advantage of axial flow pump


----------



## عبدالله عبدالحميد (19 نوفمبر 2007)

thankx bro​


----------



## M_2004r (19 نوفمبر 2007)

جزآك الله ألف خير


----------



## Abdullah Yemeni (30 نوفمبر 2007)

بارك الله فيك و جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## Abdullah Yemeni (30 نوفمبر 2007)

thaanks alot I don't know how can I thank you


----------



## المحمودى (8 ديسمبر 2007)

الف ششششكر


----------



## senan85 (8 ديسمبر 2007)

جزاك اللة خير الجزاء بما فية خدمة للجميع


----------



## رهيب2006 (22 ديسمبر 2007)

مشكور على هذا الكتاب القيم


----------



## خالد صلاح الدين (28 ديسمبر 2007)

شكرا يا اخي


----------



## عبد الجبار (28 ديسمبر 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا يا أخى 

وجعله الله فى ميزان حسناته


----------



## THE ONE (29 ديسمبر 2007)

*استكمال طرح الملفات للكتاب*

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته

الاخ هامبوريا ماقصر في طرح الجزء الاول والثاني والثالث وانا صراحه حبيت اكمل الجزء الثالث الى النهايه ان شالله.


----------



## THE ONE (29 ديسمبر 2007)

*استكمال الجزء الثالث*

أستكمال الجزء الثالث وسوف ابدا ان شالله بالجزء الرابع والاخير


----------



## THE ONE (29 ديسمبر 2007)

الاجزاء السابقه هي 37 و38 و39 و40


----------



## هامبوريا (31 ديسمبر 2007)

*عودة مرة اخري الى تحميل الpiping hand book*

عودة مرة اخري .......بعد انقطاع دام فترة طويلة نظرا لصعوبة رفع الملفات من على جهازي .
اخر حاجة كنت وصلت لها هي الاجزاء 35 و 36و انشاء الله اكمل الباقي
اليكم الاجزاء 37 و 38


----------



## هامبوريا (31 ديسمبر 2007)

*39 و 40*

39 و 40"""""""""""""""""""""""""


----------



## هامبوريا (31 ديسمبر 2007)

*41 و 42"""""""""""*

41 , 42'''''''''''''''''''':55:


----------



## هامبوريا (31 ديسمبر 2007)

*43 و44'''''''''''''''''''''''''*

43 و44'''''''''''''''''''''''''


----------



## هامبوريا (2 يناير 2008)

*43 ,44 '''''''''''''''*

43 ,44 '''''''''''''''


----------



## hisham_as2008 (2 يناير 2008)

بارك الله فيك...


----------



## هامبوريا (6 يناير 2008)

*43 و44'''''''''''''''''''''''''*

43 و44'''''''''''''''''''''''''


----------



## مفيد جمال (12 يناير 2008)

جزاكم الله خير ولو فيه طلب صغير اريد برنامج السوليد وورك


----------



## هامبوريا (14 يناير 2008)

*43 و 44 ''''''''''''''*

43 و 44 ''''''''''''''


----------



## هامبوريا (19 يناير 2008)

*43 44 """"""""""""""*

43 و 44"""""""""""""""""""


----------



## بدرشتاين (21 يناير 2008)

جزاك الله خير ياباشا


----------



## pora (21 يناير 2008)

شكرا لك اخى الكريم


----------



## waleeed (22 يناير 2008)

الله يجزاك الف خير


----------



## لكاجاك (2 فبراير 2008)

*piping hand book*

شكرا جزيلا يا همبوريا:56:


----------



## e-rsha (3 فبراير 2008)

thank you very very much


----------



## السيد احمد السيد (4 فبراير 2008)

*ابو زياد بيصبح*

جزاك اللة خير وربنا يوفقك ويبارك لك فى علمك ورزقك


----------



## السيد احمد السيد (4 فبراير 2008)

جزاك الله خير وبارك لك فى علمك ورزقك


----------



## ماندان (4 فبراير 2008)

شكرا جزيلاا


----------



## هامبوريا (5 فبراير 2008)

*السلام عليكم*

متأسف جدا لتاخير تحميل باقي الاجزاء و ذلك لظروف خارجة عن ارادتي
ارجو تقبل اسفي و ساوافيكم بباقي الاجزاء ان شاء الله


----------



## هامبوريا (5 فبراير 2008)

*43 و 44 و 45"""""""*

43 و 44 و 45"""""""


----------



## هامبوريا (5 فبراير 2008)

*46 و 47 و 48 """"""""""""""""*

46 و 47 و 48 """"""""""""""""


----------



## هامبوريا (5 فبراير 2008)

*49 و 50 و 51 """""""""""""""*

49 و 50 و 51 """""""""""""""


----------



## هامبوريا (5 فبراير 2008)

*الجزء 52 و 53 و 54""""""""""*

الجزء 52 و 53 و 54""""""""""


----------



## هامبوريا (5 فبراير 2008)

*الجزء 52 و 53 و 54""""""""""""""""""""""""*

الجزء 52 و 53 و 54""""""""""""""""""""""


----------



## هامبوريا (5 فبراير 2008)

*55 و 56 و 57 """""""""""""*

55 و 56 و 57 """""""""""""


----------



## هامبوريا (5 فبراير 2008)

*الحمد لله الذي بنعمته تتم الصالحات*

اخواني الاعزاء ............
ها قد انتهينا من رفع باقي الملفات الخاصة بهذا الكتاب و اسال الله ان ينفعكم بها وان يجعل هذا العمل خالصا لوججه الكريم.
إلى اللقاء مع كتاب اخر ان شاء الله


----------



## هامبوريا (6 فبراير 2008)

*""""""""""""""""""""""""""""*

"""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""


----------



## الجناحي (6 فبراير 2008)

شكرا جزيلا على الكتاب انه رائع


----------



## نائف (6 فبراير 2008)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## س الموسوي (7 فبراير 2008)

الشكر الجزيل والجميل لك والدعاء لك بالتوفيق في مشوار حياتك

س الموسوي

أرجوا إذا حصلت على أجوبة كتاب A HEAT TRANSFER TEXTBOOK 
THIRD EDITION
John H. Lienhard IV/ John H. Lienhard V 

أرجو منكم إرسالها على بريدي almosawi75***********


----------



## عبد الرحمن ابو بكر (8 فبراير 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا علي هذا الكتاب الرائع


----------



## مصطفى محمد سليمان (8 فبراير 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا و جعل جهودك في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## هامبوريا (10 فبراير 2008)

*.................................*

.................................


----------



## هامبوريا (12 فبراير 2008)

*..................*

......................................


----------



## ahmedbayoumy (13 فبراير 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا ونفع بك الامه الاسلامي:75: :75: :75:


----------



## هامبوريا (13 فبراير 2008)

*................*

............................


----------



## عمروموسى (13 فبراير 2008)

شكرا وجزاك الله خير


----------



## هامبوريا (14 فبراير 2008)

....................


----------



## هامبوريا (14 فبراير 2008)

....................


----------



## خالد ابوحمزة (15 فبراير 2008)

جزاك الله خير , معلومات مفيدة جدا ...


----------



## انتصار حامد (15 فبراير 2008)

*انتصار حامد*

شكراً جزيلاً جزاك اللة خير


----------



## هامبوريا (17 فبراير 2008)

.......................


----------



## هامبوريا (17 فبراير 2008)

...............


----------



## مسعد هلال (17 فبراير 2008)

مشكور يا الطيب .... بارك الله فيك 


مهندس / مسعد هلال


----------



## هامبوريا (18 فبراير 2008)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## هامبوريا (18 فبراير 2008)

................


----------



## هامبوريا (18 فبراير 2008)

................


----------



## هامبوريا (19 فبراير 2008)

.............................


----------



## مصطفى عبد الجبار (19 فبراير 2008)

مشكور جزاك الله خيراا


----------



## casper_13_96 (19 فبراير 2008)

جزاك الله كل الخير 

ومنتظرين الاجزاء الباقية عما قريب


----------



## هامبوريا (20 فبراير 2008)

اخي العزيز كاسبر
السلام عليكم
لقد تم رفع كل الاجزاء


----------



## نور الزمان (20 فبراير 2008)

بارك الله فيك اخي, وجزاك خير الجزاء


----------



## هامبوريا (20 فبراير 2008)

........................


----------



## هامبوريا (21 فبراير 2008)

*..............*

...........................


----------



## حازم8155 (24 فبراير 2008)

Thank you for your hard work and good luck for your future


----------



## محمد المسلاتي (24 فبراير 2008)

جزاك الله خيراً على هذا الكتاب الرائع.


----------



## هامبوريا (26 فبراير 2008)

..................


----------



## هامبوريا (26 فبراير 2008)

جزانا و اياكم


----------



## ميكانيكس (26 فبراير 2008)

احسنت رحم الله والديك
بس يبدو ان عدد الاجزاء اقل من 60


----------



## هامبوريا (27 فبراير 2008)

*جزاك الله خيرا*

نعم عدد الاجزاء اقل من 60


----------



## هامبوريا (28 فبراير 2008)

*........................*

...........................


----------



## مهندس احمد غازى (28 فبراير 2008)

شكراااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## هامبوريا (2 مارس 2008)

*عفوااااااااااااا*

عفوااااااااااااا


----------



## eng_3mr84 (2 مارس 2008)

*Danke schon*

salam allikum engr hamporya, thanks much for ur co-operation, hoping u much success inshAllah 

i hope anyone who know how to inspect a pressure vessel from A to Z HOPING FROM ALL ENGINEERS TO SHARE FOR THAT SUBJECT 

ENGR- AMR


----------



## هامبوريا (5 مارس 2008)

.......................


----------



## هامبوريا (6 مارس 2008)

*............................*

......................................


----------



## طارق بويرق (8 مارس 2008)

الله يعطيك الف عافية


----------



## هامبوريا (9 مارس 2008)

*جزاك الله خيرا*

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## مهندس إنتاج (10 مارس 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## هامبوريا (10 مارس 2008)

*جزانا و اياكم*

جزانا و اياكم


----------



## هامبوريا (13 مارس 2008)

*..................*

........................:77: :77:


----------



## هامبوريا (18 مارس 2008)

*.....................*

:16:...........................:16:


----------



## ممدوح هلا (18 مارس 2008)

جزاك اللة خير الجزاء بما فية خدمة للجميع


----------



## أبوعبدالله محمد (23 مارس 2008)

بارك الله فيك 
ونفع الله بعلمك


----------



## هامبوريا (24 مارس 2008)

*واياكم يا اخي*

واياكم يا اخي


----------



## القبطان (26 مارس 2008)

اخواني العنوان جدا شيق ويخص صلب عملي لكن لايمكنني التحميل لماذا لا اعرف حيث تظهر لي شاشه بيضاء ارجوكم ساعدوني كي احمل هذه المعلومات القيمه


----------



## ملهم مصطفى صديق (5 أبريل 2008)

جزاك الله كل خير و منتظرين باقى الاجزاء


----------



## حامد الشعبي (5 أبريل 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا,


----------



## محمد حمية (9 أبريل 2008)

جزاك اللة خير لما فيه مصلحتنا وننتظر الباقي لو سمحت


----------



## هامبوريا (13 أبريل 2008)

جزانا و اياكم 
لقد تم رفع الكتاب بالكامل


----------



## المهندس محمد ياسين (14 أبريل 2008)

السلام عليكم :انا اعمل في مجال الانابيب واللحام واوعية الضغط والابراج في المصافي وجزاكم الله خيرا على هذا الكتاب وسانشر ان شاء الله قريبا كتب مقاربة للموضوع


----------



## المهندس محمد ياسين (14 أبريل 2008)

زرعوا فاكلنا ونزرع فيأكون


----------



## الأسد يوسف (15 أبريل 2008)

شكراً أخى العزيز هامبور


----------



## وائل السنيري (16 أبريل 2008)

ممممممممممممممممممممممممشششششششششششششششششششششششششششككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووورررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## هامبوريا (29 أبريل 2008)

العفو يا اخواني


----------



## هندسة ميكانيكية 21 (29 أبريل 2008)

Thanks a lot


----------



## بحار العلم (2 مايو 2008)

فليكن شكرى دعاء لك
اللهم اغفر له ولوالديه بحق {خيركم من تعلم العلم وعلمه}


----------



## هامبوريا (4 مايو 2008)

*اللهم امين..........و جزاك الله خيرا*

اللهم امين..........و جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## samikhda (4 مايو 2008)

الاخوة الكرام
مشكوريين على جهودكم المقدرة


----------



## هامبوريا (11 مايو 2008)

العفو
........................


----------



## darory (12 مايو 2008)

ابحث عن كتاب the pipe fitters من يجده او يساعدني في تنزيله 
جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## عبدالعظيم عوض محمد (12 مايو 2008)

جزاك اللة خير الجزاء بما فية خدمة للجميع


----------



## KHALID2005 (14 مايو 2008)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووور وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## الممكنن (15 مايو 2008)

جزاك الله خير الجزاء.يا جماعه انا عندي مشاركات لكن ياريت واحد يعلمني كيف اضيفها؟


----------



## abdulla_alazzawi (15 مايو 2008)

اخي الكريم السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
هناك طريقة اسهل لإيصال هذه الكتب الى الجميع
اولا ضع الكتب كلها في مجلد (folder) واحد ثم اضغطه بالوينرار او اي برنامج اخر ليصبح ملف واحد فقط
ثانيا ان كان حجمه صغير ضعه في المرفقات وإن كان حجمه كبير ارفعه الى احد مواقع الرفع مثلا mihd.net 
وبعد انتهاء الرفع ضع في المنتدى رابط التنزيل اللذي ستحصل عليه من الموقع نفسه بعد انتهاء الرفع مباشرة

اسف على الإطالة فقد شرحت بالتفصيل في حال كنت تحتاج الشرح ومشكور على جهدك الرائع وانا بانتظار الكتاب لو سمحت وكذلك بقية الزملاء

والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


----------



## راجى الهدى (16 مايو 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا و اكلت طيرا و تزوجت بكرا ان لم تكن


----------



## تيسير ابراهيم ابور (16 مايو 2008)

لكم الشكر الجزيل على هذا الكتاب القيم وجزاكم الله خير الجزاء


----------



## ياسر قضيب (16 مايو 2008)

*جزاك الله خيرا*


----------



## سباعي1 (17 مايو 2008)

الف شكر على هذا الكتاب الرائع والجهد المقدر
فقط هناك بعض الاجزاء المفقودة لو تكملها تكمل جميلك ومشكور
71061_E03m
71061_E04
index


----------



## نبيل حمود (24 مايو 2008)

شكراللجميع في لك


----------



## المهندس العدني3 (25 مايو 2008)

جزاك الله اخي الف خير بما قمت به من عمل جبار


----------



## عصام هادي (26 مايو 2008)

اللة يبارك بيك وينور طريقك ونورنة بالباقي ؟؟ واذا ممكن اي كتب اوي موقع لتحميل كتب الهندسة الميكانيكة


----------



## عصام هادي (26 مايو 2008)

الى كافة الاخوة ارجو من يعرف ايموقع لتحميل كتب الهندسة الميكانيكة اني يعلمني ولة الاجر والثواب


----------



## أبو أسامة خالد (26 مايو 2008)

جزاك الله خيراً أكمل الباقي


----------



## hussam yusuf (22 يونيو 2008)

thaaaaaaaaaaaaanks


----------



## هامبوريا (9 يوليو 2008)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## فرج فركاش (9 يوليو 2008)

*شكرا*

شكرا ياخى الكريم على هذا الكتب القيم وجزاك الله خير فقد وجدت ضالتى فى هذا الكتاب فهو فى صميم عملى :15:


----------



## احمد هشام طه (9 يوليو 2008)

فعلا الميكانيكيين مافى مثلكم


----------



## عبد الناصر (9 يوليو 2008)

بارك الله فيك أخي وجزيت الجنه وننتظر البقيه


----------



## أنلييزر (15 يوليو 2008)

جزاك الله خيرافى انتظار المزيد


----------



## هامبوريا (4 أغسطس 2008)

جزانا و اياكم


----------



## salt (4 أغسطس 2008)

بارك الله فيك أخي


----------



## سامى انوار (5 سبتمبر 2008)

والله العظيم الكتاب رائع ومشكور على المجهود الرائع


----------



## ans1580 (8 سبتمبر 2008)

جزاك الله الف خير


----------



## الشيخ1 (9 سبتمبر 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## عيسى محمد (9 سبتمبر 2008)

الله ايوفق للمزيد
مشكور


----------



## هامبوريا (29 سبتمبر 2008)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## الفارس2020 (15 ديسمبر 2008)

الله يبارك فيك اخي على هذا الكتاب الله يوفقك للمزيد من المعلومات المفيده


----------



## ans1580 (22 ديسمبر 2008)

جزاك الله الف خير بما فية خدمة للجميع


----------



## م شوشا (23 ديسمبر 2008)

الاخ / رائد الرائد ،

1-هل لديك المعرفة في كيفية تصميم انابيب ( مواسير ) نقل الغاز الطبيعي السائل ؟
2- ما هو الضغط الذي يوجد في داخل اسطوانة الغاز الطبيعي السائل المنزلية و درجة حرارته ؟


----------



## Omar M. Al-Sayes (24 ديسمبر 2008)

جزاك اللة خير الجزاء بما فية خدمة للجميع , الله يبارك فيك اخي على هذا الكتاب الله يوفقك للمزيد من المعلومات المفيده


----------



## معتصم الوطن (24 ديسمبر 2008)

مشكوريييين كتير جداااااا


----------



## سدير عدنان (24 ديسمبر 2008)

نشكرك يابطل على هذا المجهود العملاق


----------



## عاشق السهر (25 ديسمبر 2008)

جزاك الله الف خير


----------



## جابر كريم الشمري (26 ديسمبر 2008)

جهود مشكورة وبارك الله فيك


----------



## النهندس منصور (27 ديسمبر 2008)

ا الله يجزاك كل خير 

ويعطيك العافية


----------



## المهندس العدني3 (31 ديسمبر 2008)

جزاك الله الف خير وجعله في ميزان حسناتك امين يا رب


----------



## متميز100 (1 يناير 2009)

شكرا وبارك الله فيك على هده الجهود


----------



## انتصار حامد (1 يناير 2009)

*جزاك الله الف خير *​


----------



## aly_zz (1 يناير 2009)

*بارك الله فيك و جعله الله فى ميزان حسناتك 
سبحان الله و بحمده سبحان الله العظيم*


----------



## عبدالله شداد (2 يناير 2009)

thanxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## hossam eldin (10 يناير 2009)

مشكور وبارك الله فيك............
لقد قمت بتحميل جميع الأجزاء حتى الآن و أنتظر الباقي.........


----------



## عمووور المصري (10 يناير 2009)

مشكووووووووووور


----------



## م_عماد أبوأيوب (11 يناير 2009)

جزاكم الله خيراً


----------



## عبدالله القريشي (15 يناير 2009)

بارك الله فيك ع هذا المجهود الكبير


----------



## ommo (16 يناير 2009)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## ommo (16 يناير 2009)

مشكور وبارك الله فيك


----------



## هامبوريا (4 يونيو 2009)

*بارك الله فيكم جميعا*

بارك الله فيكم جميعا


----------



## ahmed taye3 (5 يونيو 2009)

v . v. v. goooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooood


----------



## م محمد يوسف (7 يونيو 2009)

*جزاك الله خيرا*وربنا يوفقك


----------



## أحمد9992 (7 يونيو 2009)

ألف شكر ويارب يتحمل ويكون كامل


----------



## هامبوريا (8 يونيو 2009)

*بارك الله فيكم جميعا*​


----------



## محمود بروسلى (18 يونيو 2009)

مشكوررررررررررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## boudamimi (18 يونيو 2009)

جزاك الله الف خير
Grand merci


----------



## المايسترو21 (19 يونيو 2009)

جزاك الله عنا خيرا وجعله فى ميزان حسناتك


----------



## هامبوريا (21 يونيو 2009)

*بارك الله فيكم جميعا​*


----------



## JGC (12 أكتوبر 2010)

Thank you


----------



## فارس الحشا (21 أكتوبر 2010)

الف الف شكر يا باشا على هذه الملفات ربنا يخليييييييييييييييك


----------



## م. بشار علي (21 أكتوبر 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا عمل رائع


----------



## mkh976 (21 أكتوبر 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## jalilcoo (22 أكتوبر 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## تامربهجت (23 أكتوبر 2010)

شكرا جزيلا على الكتاب الرائع


----------



## mehdi09 (23 أكتوبر 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا علي هذا الكتاب الرائع


----------



## Sameh Shaaban (28 أكتوبر 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## Eng.Elbolkinie (9 نوفمبر 2010)

جزاك الله وجزا والديك عنا كل خير وجعله سبحانه وتعالى فى ميزان حسناتكم


----------



## سامح صفى الدين (15 نوفمبر 2010)

جزاك الله خيرااااااا وزادك الله من علمه


----------



## هامبوريا (21 ديسمبر 2010)

جزانا و اياكم جميعا


----------



## الاسطى محمد (21 ديسمبر 2010)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## M 99 (21 ديسمبر 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا"


----------



## en.oat (23 ديسمبر 2010)

مشكووووووووووووور ع الكتاب


----------



## يزيد الكسعي (23 ديسمبر 2010)

thank you so much


----------



## ياسين محمد محمد (23 ديسمبر 2010)

شكرا جزيلا اخى الكريم بارك الله فيكم


----------



## رائد حيران (23 أبريل 2011)

شكــــــــــرا جزيلا وبارك الله فيك على هـــــــــــــذا الكتاب الرائــــــــــــــع


----------



## engineer sameer (28 مايو 2011)

بارك الله فيك أخي الكريم.


----------



## sgmah1985 (28 مايو 2011)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## جمال مالك (28 مايو 2011)

مجهود مقدر جزاك الله خير


----------



## zicomomo (29 مايو 2011)

جزاك الله خيراااا....بجد كتاب رائع


----------



## دكتور صبرى سعيد (29 مايو 2011)

السلام عليكم 
مشكور جدا جدا يا زميلنا الكريم 
حقيقي هدية تستاهل ان تشكر و تحيي عليها 
جزاكم الله كل خير


----------



## ر.م علي (4 يونيو 2011)

thanks


----------



## محمد مصطفى عياد (8 يونيو 2011)

جزاك الله خيراً . مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووور كتير


----------



## نشوان11 (4 يناير 2012)

شكرا شكرا شكرا جزيلا على المجهود الكبير الذي بذل لتنزيل الكتاب


----------



## هامبوريا (16 فبراير 2013)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## هامبوريا (13 أغسطس 2014)

جزاكم الله خيرا​


----------



## ESSAM KANDEEL (16 أغسطس 2014)

ألف شكر للأخ هامبوريا على هذا الموضوع القيم ونفع الله به أمتنا الإسلامية وجزاه الله عنا كل الخير.
:75:


----------



## عبد الحميد يونس (3 سبتمبر 2014)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## ع الحربي (13 سبتمبر 2014)

شكرا لك على الكتاب القيم


----------



## ابو ميدو2006 (13 سبتمبر 2014)

لك كل الشكر بارك الله فيك


----------



## حدادين (18 سبتمبر 2014)

شكرا على الكتاب القيم


----------



## أبوحماس (18 سبتمبر 2014)

جزاك الله خيرا .


----------



## وجيه موسى اسماعيل (25 سبتمبر 2014)

مشكور وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## دكتور صبرى سعيد (25 سبتمبر 2014)

جهد مميز و اختيار موفق 
جزاكم الله كل خير و بركة و فضلا


----------



## سفيان المعيني (9 أكتوبر 2014)

مشكور على الجهود و جعلها الله في ميزان حسانتك


----------



## شعلان الزهيري 86 (9 أكتوبر 2014)

السلام عليكم اخواني المهندسين انا بحاجة الى اسئلة السنوات في امتحان aws-cwi للحام .ارجوا ان تساعدوني


----------



## شعلان الزهيري 86 (9 أكتوبر 2014)

اخواني لدي كتب قيمة في piping كيف استطيع تحميلها الى الملتقى


----------



## حبيب (28 فبراير 2015)

جزاكم الله خير الجزاء.....شكرا للجهود


----------



## eng.samoor (1 أبريل 2015)

جزيت خيرا وزوجت من الحور العين


----------



## محمد الاكرم (1 أبريل 2015)

السلام
لكم الكتاب كامل
http://www.4shared.com/office/PA7EMeQ9ba/Piping_Handbook__7th_Edition_.htm

وفقكم الله


----------



## هامبوريا (24 نوفمبر 2018)

شكرا لكم جميعا


----------



## AUMIN SALEM (15 ديسمبر 2018)

بارك الله فيك وشكرا


----------

